# I'm a teenage SSBBW admirer..



## ssbbwlover22 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a teenager and have known for a while that I am an SSBBW admirer and I was wondering wether anyone here could give me any advice on what to do? I would appreciate it SO MUCH as I have no one else to talk to.. 
Thank you


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 22, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> I'm a teenager and have known for a while that I am an SSBBW admirer and I was wondering wether anyone here could give me any advice on what to do? I would appreciate it SO MUCH as I have no one else to talk to..
> Thank you



You should check out the FA board....but if you're under 18 you might have to take a raincheck on that.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 22, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> I'm a teenager and have known for a while that I am an SSBBW admirer and I was wondering wether anyone here could give me any advice on what to do? I would appreciate it SO MUCH as I have no one else to talk to..
> Thank you



If you're underage you're going to get banned but I understand how rough it is feeling like you don't have anyone to talk to and being shut out of a community such as this because of your age.

Anyway, the best advice I can give is to be honest about your preference with everyone in your life. Talk to girls at school you think are cute, hang out with them and stand up for yourself and them if other kids give you shit about it. Im lucky that my parents were awesome about letting me know from when we had the talk that theyd love me regardless of who I brought home as long as my partner wasnt an abusive asshole. But even if your parents aren't as initially receptive don't let it discourage you, they'll come around eventually or they'll just have to deal with it because your relationships and happiness comes before any societal pressures they feel.

I don't know how far along you are in middle/high school or even college but just know that yeah, you might get made fun of but with your friends you can always tell them to ease off when it goes too far. Everyone in your group of friends jokes about one another, if it's not you liking fat girls it's the next kid who likes big tits or the other guy who only likes Asian girls that gets made fun of; guys will bust balls over the girls their buddies go for until the end of time, there's no need to carry neuroses over that locker room banter into adulthood. 

You're not weird or deviant or anything like that. You're coming to the same conclusion virtually every other human to ever walk the Earth has reached, you think other people look good and want to spend time with them.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 22, 2011)

Just be prepared for the reaction of the girls you're attracted to. And try your hardest to not let it discourage you. Know that you're up against years of negative pressure.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Being an SSBBW, I have to echo the good advice you've already received... with a special emphasis on how you treat the girls you're interested in. I'm not trying to speak for all big girls, but I think it's a safe bet that the majority have had negative experiences with guys, especially during their teenage years. Seeing as how you came here asking a very generic "What do I do?", it seems that you too may be afraid of ridicule from your peers.

Personally, I think the most important thing for you to do is be comfortable with yourself. Be confident, and be willing to stand up for yourself, your preferences, and your (potential) date / girlfriend. If you are not ready to do this, you shouldn't be approaching these girls. Nothing would make me run faster from a guy than the impression that he was ashamed to be seen with me. I'm not saying that's you, I'm just saying... make sure that's not you. And don't beat yourself up if it takes some time to get there. I've been fat for as long as I can remember (and I'm almost 26, BTW), and I'm still coming to terms with some things and working on my self-image / confidence. If your heart is in the right place, I believe you'll find your way. (And I hope you're 18+ or at least not kicked off before you can read this lol)


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 23, 2011)

I wish I met a teenage FA in high school  lol Of course, after high school...everyone gets more lax and are more apt to show their real attractions, I found. Silly how that works.


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 23, 2011)

I think that finding forums like this where you can openly discuss your feelings is a good start. I agree with PhiloGirl, you will need to be confident and show the girl you are interested in that you are proud to be seen with her. I remember being a fat teen girl, and it is not easy to trust guys. I also think that going slow and developing a trusting friendship is a good way to start a romantic relationship. Welcome to DIMS, and congrats on your first post, btw.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 23, 2011)

cherrysprite said:


> I remember being a fat teen girl, and it is not easy to trust guys. I also think that going slow and developing a trusting friendship is a good way to start a romantic relationship.



In high school this is exactly how "nice guys" like me would end up in The Friend Zone(tm). Just sayin'.


----------



## DharmaDave (Jun 24, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I wish I met a teenage FA in high school  lol Of course, after high school...everyone gets more lax and are more apt to show their real attractions, I found. Silly how that works.



Also, being a teenager in high school means you have function in a pretty narrow world (and a pretty tense and judgmental one at that.) The option of even expressing yourself the way you want is not really there without consequences. Being an FA in high school probably would be really difficult. I unfortunately can't say I had the intestinal fortitude to be one myself. I give props to this young man. Once one graduates and enter the "real world" one finds it much easier to be open about their feelings.


----------



## Seda (Jun 25, 2011)

Follow the advice of the previous wise posters and love openly <3


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 26, 2011)

always act like you are normal, because guess what? you are!


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 26, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> always act like you are normal, because guess what? you are!



I agree with this. Don't let anyone treat you like you're less of a human because of your preference, and make sure you yourself don't treat anyone like that as well.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 27, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> always act like you are normal, because guess what? you are!





JulianDW said:


> I agree with this. Don't let anyone treat you like you're less of a human because of your preference, and make sure you yourself don't treat anyone like that as well.



Also, remember that "normal" is an entirely subjective state; everyone can be said to be both normal and not normal at the same time, because the definition of what is normal changes depending on who is defining it. So for your 'normal' to be different from someone else' 'normal' is, well, entirely normal = P


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 27, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Also, remember that "normal" is an entirely subjective state; everyone can be said to be both normal and not normal at the same time, because the definition of what is normal changes depending on who is defining it. So for your 'normal' to be different from someone else' 'normal' is, well, entirely normal = P



LOL very good point!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 27, 2011)

*Just be yourself and don't worry about what anyone else thinks. You are NOT "weird" for having your feelings, they are what they are. 

We all have our preferences and shouldn't be made to feel bad for them. 

Good luck to you!*


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 27, 2011)

don't ever let anyone use your physical attraction against you for financial gain. don't let anyone make you focus on feeling strange creepy or different for their benefit. the more hopeless you are the easier it is to keep you away from women who will be perfectly happy to be loved by you in the same way as any other man. don't let anyone make you think that no one else will ever understand or "tolerate" how you are or that you have to depend on ANY group to find what you want in life. that's self hatred talking and abuse of you. stay free. stay strong. be an individual. believe in yourself, in the future and most of all in LOVE.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 27, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> I'm a teenager and have known for a while that I am an SSBBW admirer and I was wondering wether anyone here could give me any advice on what to do? I would appreciate it SO MUCH as I have no one else to talk to..
> Thank you



Be strong. It's a cruel world, and people will put pressure on you. At the end of the day, what really matters is what makes you happy. Disregard the peer pressure and the idea of following the crowd.

Being an SSBBW admirer is normal!


----------



## olwen (Jun 28, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> *Just be yourself and don't worry about what anyone else thinks. You are NOT "weird" for having your feelings, they are what they are.
> 
> We all have our preferences and shouldn't be made to feel bad for them.
> 
> Good luck to you!*



Agreed. Be yourself. People might make fun of you but they will also respect you for standing up for yourself and for not being afraid to be who you are, and in the end really, no one will care all that much.


----------



## Fox (Jun 28, 2011)

It's great that you're able to admit it, and I'm glad you came to us. ^^
I just want to tell that whether or not you are normal as an individual, your attraction is not weird or abnormal in any way. And if you happen to be weird as a person, it's not a bad thing. Be who you are, and treat others the way you want to be treated, and if anyone has a problem with it, it's his problem. Not yours.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 28, 2011)

It's kind of a bummer the OP hasn't logged in since asking the question...but hopefully these great responses will be read by others in similar situations!


----------



## ssbbwlover22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 29, 2011)

ssbbwlover22 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help



Glad you got a chance to read the replies.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 29, 2011)

live long and prosper *vulcan hand sign*


----------



## plumperlover (Jul 7, 2011)

As a recent high school graduate who has dated exclusively larger girls: expect to get lots of shit for it. I took the blows and even dealt a few back that silenced most people, but you have to like a girl for who she is as a person. Otherwise, you will probably crack under the pressure not only for dating a larger girl but for being called a user. Just saying. 

Focus on finding the kind of girl you want to spend the rest of your life with, not just a few precious hours in the bedroom.  The body type needs to be one of the last things on your list. It is important to find your partner attractive, but do be more concerned about the insides more than the outsides.

And if you are under the age of 18 (which I assume you are), deactivate your account. I have been lurking on this site since I was 14, and have since found much strength in my preference for larger girls. I learned that I am not the only one. Rather than post some more, there are lots of threads I remember reading on here that had high school times mentioned. Read those stories, they might give you more advice than anything anyone posts in this thread.

Best of luck to a fellow adolescent admirer.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 7, 2011)

All good advice so far.
One thing get to know her as a friend first, likes dislikes that kind of thing.
Don't make her weight the primary talking point or focus that is one way to put her on the defensive and ruin what might be a great friendship.


----------

